# Best Tivo HD deal out there???



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know of any really good deals on the Tivo HD? So far, the best I currently see is the Tivo Community Store with its $279.99 deal plus 10% coupon which expires today. That brings it down to $251.99 and there is no charge for shipping. Anyone know of anything better? Perhaps combining it with other deals such as the $10 off with google checkout...

Thanks


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

If you feel like checking everyday, Amazon's price fluctuates. It's sitting at 270 now, it has been as low as 235 and was 249 just a few days ago.


----------



## smock9 (Jun 14, 2006)

csell said:


> Does anyone know of any really good deals on the Tivo HD? So far, the best I currently see is the Tivo Community Store with its $279.99 deal plus 10% coupon which expires today. That brings it down to $251.99 and there is no charge for shipping. Anyone know of anything better? Perhaps combining it with other deals such as the $10 off with google checkout...
> 
> Thanks


Amazon has it for 240.48
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000RZDBM2/ref=ord_cart_shr?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A1J7WSBJHTGUFA&v=glance

I'm tempted....


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

smock9 said:


> Amazon has it for 240.48
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000RZDBM2/ref=ord_cart_shr?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A1J7WSBJHTGUFA&v=glance
> 
> I'm tempted....


The prices is nice, but they charge $19.00 for shipping so that brings it back up to $259. Unless there is a coupon code for free shipping with that site...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

csell said:


> The prices is nice, but they charge $19.00 for shipping so that brings it back up to $259. Unless there is a coupon code for free shipping with that site...


Shipping is free from Amazon, but not from other sellers through that site.

Amazon.com is sold out of TiVoHDs right now, so they are listing units from Electronics Expo (which charges shipping).


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Shipping is free from Amazon, but not from other sellers through that site.
> 
> Amazon.com is sold out of TiVoHDs right now, so they are listing units from Electronics Expo (which charges shipping).


I see a Tivo HD as in stock from Amazon, but $270. But as mentioned, Amazon's prices can fluctuate daily.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

dig_duggler said:


> I see a Tivo HD as in stock from Amazon, but $270. But as mentioned, Amazon's prices can fluctuate daily.


If you click on that link, it shows up as $240, but from another store (which charges shipping). I think this just happened over the last few hours as I keeping checking... So far, the deal at Tivocommunity Story sounds the best, but that ends today (about $251).


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

csell said:


> If you click on that link, it shows up as $240, but from another store (which charges shipping). I think this just happened over the last few hours as I keeping checking... So far, the deal at Tivocommunity Story sounds the best, but that ends today (about $251).


Hmm, I tried in several different browsers and see it as from Amazon (and it has dropped to 264).


----------



## urkel-Os (Oct 23, 2005)

dig_duggler said:


> Hmm, I tried in several different browsers and see it as from Amazon (and it has dropped to 264).


This actually makes TiVo's THD/lifetime/wireless package deal slightly cheaper than going the Amazon route for the box and adapter (and then getting lifetime through TiVo).


----------



## mazur50 (Jan 21, 2006)

I went to ABT and told then it was 254 from amazon with free shipping. and i got it for 250 and i picked it up. but i did have to pay tax since they are local.


----------



## joewmaki (Jul 21, 2002)

I ordered one from NewEgg. $299 w/ free shipping. They were running a promotion, if you paid with paypal you would get 20% back (up to $50). I figure that should make it $249 shipped. Not sure when I'll get the cash back though


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

joewmaki said:


> Not sure when I'll get the cash back though


January 1st is when you are suppose to get it I think.


----------



## mvp119 (Dec 9, 2006)

Circuit City has it for $249, and there is a $40 off $200 coupon floating around. Check Slickdeals.net

I bought mine a few days ago for $210.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

mvp119 said:


> Circuit City has it for $249, and there is a $40 off $200 coupon floating around. Check Slickdeals.net
> 
> I bought mine a few days ago for $210.


When did you last see it was $249? I just checked online and it currently says $299


----------



## creshando (Jul 24, 2002)

csell said:


> When did you last see it was $249? I just checked online and it currently says $299


It was $249 up until late Saturday night (11/24). I tried to buy it online on Saturday with the AAA coupon (10% off), but it didn't work and I needed to call in to apply it; unfortunately I never got around to it (would have been $225+tax). When I checked the price on Sunday morning I knew it was the deal that got away because it was back to $299 (and has been there since) 

OMG....2nd post in 5 years..I'm on a roll.


----------



## creshando (Jul 24, 2002)

Looks like its back to $225 with the AAA coupon at circuitcity.com


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazon is back to $249.99 (and free shipping, of course).


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

creshando said:


> Looks like its back to $225 with the AAA coupon at circuitcity.com


Do you know why it did not work last time? I will try it too, $225 is definily a go on that one for me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Deanq4 said:


> Do you know why it did not work last time? I will try it too, $225 is definily a go on that one for me.


I just got two of them using the AAA discount and they only taxes me on the net price $449.98 (for two) + tax directly off the web sight BUT you have to use the AAA coupon link in your E-mail to shop and get the discount, there is no code you can enter on the web sight.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

thank's waiting for the coupon now.

TiVo HD here I come!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO

Now I just need the HD tv!


----------



## marspinball (Feb 20, 2006)

They are $209 at Circuit City with this coupon:

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showpost.php?p=8813673&postcount=136


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

urkel-Os said:


> This actually makes TiVo's THD/lifetime/wireless package deal slightly cheaper than going the Amazon route for the box and adapter (and then getting lifetime through TiVo).


Can we actually get the lifetime separately?
I thought we needed to ge the whole package from Tivo(HD DVR, wireless adaptor, Lifetime gift card)

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Tidal_Wave_One (Nov 27, 2007)

titsataki said:


> Can we actually get the lifetime separately?


Yes, I did. I bought my TivoHD at Costco when they had an instant $30 off making it $250+tax.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

IF you look through the Holiday pricing post they you can find where tivopony said that we can get them anywhere, just needs to be under and MSD when you start it up


----------



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

marspinball said:


> They are $209 at Circuit City with this coupon:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showpost.php?p=8813673&postcount=136


i just checked, and the cc price is 299, so with this coupon its 259. how do you get 209?


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

marspinball said:


> They are $209 at Circuit City with this coupon:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showpost.php?p=8813673&postcount=136


The coupon says photocopies/reproductions will not be accepted. Do you think the store is going to accept a print out of it?


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

stream said:


> The coupon says photocopies/reproductions will not be accepted. Do you think the store is going to accept a print out of it?


 Your mileage may very as always from store to store or even csr to csr but mine worked fine. Bought it a week or so ago online with instore pickup, then presented coupon at paperwork time  It seems CC.com changes their pricing quite often?


----------



## wombat94 (Nov 18, 2007)

For AAA members, you can get the TivoHD for $225 from Circuit City right now.

If you request a Circuit City coupon from AAA.com, it is working on the TivoHD now (it wasn't a week or so ago) and CC has the TivoHD for $249.99.

I'm going to pick mine up in Delaware (no sales Tax) when the store opens this morning.

Ted


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

slyone said:


> Your mileage may very as always from store to store or even csr to csr but mine worked fine. Bought it a week or so ago online with instore pickup, then presented coupon at paperwork time  It seems CC.com changes their pricing quite often?


Coupon code wouldn't work when I tried using it online.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Coupon code wouldn't work when I tried using it online.


That one is not supposed to work online. It must be used in store.

The AAA coupon is supposed to work online(but sometimes does not).


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

marspinball said:


> They are $209 at Circuit City with this coupon:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showpost.php?p=8813673&postcount=136


Just got one at CC for $209. $249 web price (which store matched ) less $40 coupon above. 

Thanks for the link. :up:


----------



## bobat (Dec 4, 2007)

stream said:


> The coupon says photocopies/reproductions will not be accepted. Do you think the store is going to accept a print out of it?


I printed it in color on cheap but glossy photo paper - that made it easy to scan. If it scans OK, it's a done deal - no manager, no override, no hassle.

$209.99 for an HD - not bad! It'll probably be $199 right after Christmas, but this works for now!


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

bobat said:


> I printed it in color on cheap but glossy photo paper - that made it easy to scan. If it scans OK, it's a done deal - no manager, no override, no hassle.
> 
> $209.99 for an HD - not bad! It'll probably be $199 right after Christmas, but this works for now!


I printed out on plain matte paper and it looked horrible and did not scan at all at store. Csr didn't blink an eye and simply entered the code. I could barely read it but she apparently had no problem. She did all this while talking on the phone. Maybe that distraction helped but I doubt it.

I purchased thru Shopdiscover(Discover card) for instore pick up for another 5%(discover cash back rebate).

Total right at a net of about $200.


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

bobat said:


> I printed it in color on cheap but glossy photo paper - that made it easy to scan. If it scans OK, it's a done deal - no manager, no override, no hassle.
> 
> $209.99 for an HD - not bad! It'll probably be $199 right after Christmas, but this works for now!


Yep--tech stuff prices drop over time, but at some point there's the tradeoff between waiting and wanting to use it.

I bought my Series 2 in March 2002 (with 80 GB hard drive, which I later upgraded to 160 GB) for $399!


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

5 Hour Internet deal from Circuit City

At the time of this posting about 3 hours left.

$239.99 + Free Shipping

Have at it!

[NG]Owner


----------



## MJ-bos (Jul 13, 2002)

Drat - put it in my cart and then started reading a bunch of threads for the receiver - lost the extra $10 discount 

I did print the $40 "new mover" coupon out on my color laser printer - using glossy paper - and adding perforations for a "professional look". I tested the barcodes on my hand-held symbol scanner and they all checked out. Let's see how well it works tonight!

-mj


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

MJ-bos said:


> Drat - put it in my cart and then started reading a bunch of threads for the receiver - lost the extra $10 discount
> 
> I did print the $40 "new mover" coupon out on my color laser printer - using glossy paper - and adding perforations for a "professional look". I tested the barcodes on my hand-held symbol scanner and they all checked out. Let's see how well it works tonight!
> 
> -mj


I printed the coupon on a B&W printer. It wouldn't scan at the store, so the sales guy pulled a folded up version of the original out of his pocket and scanned it.


----------



## riffjim4069 (Oct 8, 2007)

[NG]Owner;5759881 said:


> 5 Hour Internet deal from Circuit City
> 
> At the time of this posting about 3 hours left.
> 
> ...


I tried to order this online and via phone operator, but their system wouldn't accept the $40 coupon. I ran over to a local Circuit City and got the a Tivo HD for $199.99 ($239.99 5-hour deal minus $40 coupon). I was such a such a good deal I went back and bought another one after loading my car.


----------



## MJ-bos (Jul 13, 2002)

No problem using $40 coupon at Burlington MA ... cashier was a "team lead" and didn't even flinch. Yeah... now waiting for 1Tb drive, 50" Hitachi, new stand, cable cards, and all the other stuff to arrive... 

Guess what I'll be doing the week before Christmas 

-mj


----------



## a17z (Nov 21, 2007)

CC is selling them for $269 now. I paid $229+tax with the $40 off coupon. Basically $250 total. This is the best deal I can find right now. I tried to use the AAA 10&#37; too but they wouldn't combine them.


----------



## bgtees (Dec 23, 2007)

Back down to $269 today (been $299 since Christmas) @ CC.com.


----------



## jdsnov73 (Dec 30, 2007)

bgtees said:


> Back down to $269 today (been $299 since Christmas) @ CC.com.


I bought mine from BestBuy last week for $299.99. I see that in their add that comes out tomorrow, they are offering a $50 giftcard with the purchase of any Tivo. I am definitely going back to get the giftcard. I may see if I can get the CircuitCity price matched, and the giftcard on top of that.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2160051610&context=set-72157603611333022&size=l

So, for those who are looking, this might be a good deal if you can get them to pricematch CC and also get the gift card.


----------



## katyfranz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to the community, but I've had TiVo since 1999. Love it, love it, love it!

I need opinions, we are eligible for the lifetime service transfer deal. 

We have DirecTv with their abondoned HD Tivo. I get basic cable for city council meetings, but I don't have a way to record them and my family thinks they are boring. I want to buy the HD Tivo for $299 and then transfer our lifetime for $199. My husband thinks it's too much when a basic DVR for around $100 would do what I need. and I reply, "but, it's a TiVo" 

So now I read that I might be able to get the TiVo at Best buy with a gift card. That would be even better.

So the question for the community: Should I do this just because I can?
Thanks!
Katy Franz
Sunnyvale, CA


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

katyfranz said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the community, but I've had TiVo since 1999. Love it, love it, love it!
> 
> I need opinions, we are eligible for the lifetime service transfer deal.
> 
> ...


Asking that is like going to smokinglover.com and asking should I smoke!


----------



## sharper3 (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got mine for $244 at Frys on new years day sale. Love it!


----------



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

Yesterday (Sunday 1/6/08) I bought a TiVo HD at Costco for $249.00 + Tax. This included an instant $30.00 off at register. Original price was $279.00. Plus you can't beat Costco's return poslicy. There is not an expiration product return period as there is for TV's, etc.


----------



## terryjamison (Jun 13, 2005)

I bought mine from TiVo for $200 + tax.

I called to cancel service on a TiVo that recently died. I asked if they had any offers to replace my unit as opposed to canceling. The customer service rep offered either a DT or HD. I went for the THD at $200 plus CA sales tax.

~$215 out the door-
Shipping, free, was UPS ground from Texas. It took a week to get here.

FWIW


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

I got mine today from Amazon for $254.95. Unfortunately, Tivo wasn't running the $200 special when I called to cancel my series one sub last month. The site said it would ship in 3-4 weeks when I ordered it last Wednesday, but it shipped on Friday and arrived today with the free shipping. Good deal if you are in a state where amazon saves you from sales tax.


----------



## scotte3 (Jan 26, 2002)

I checked my local Costco (Columbus OH) and they do not carry the TiVo HD. I was told that I can order online for $279. Was there some sort of coupon for $30 off, or was it an in-store special? Which Costco store did you purchase from?


joe warner said:


> Yesterday (Sunday 1/6/08) I bought a TiVo HD at Costco for $249.00 + Tax. This included an instant $30.00 off at register. Original price was $279.00. Plus you can't beat Costco's return poslicy. There is not an expiration product return period as there is for TV's, etc.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

BB now gives a $50 gift card (for future purchase) with each purchase making the net $249.


----------



## thebanker (Nov 28, 2007)

wickerbill said:


> I got mine today from Amazon for $254.95. Unfortunately, Tivo wasn't running the $200 special when I called to cancel my series one sub last month. The site said it would ship in 3-4 weeks when I ordered it last Wednesday, but it shipped on Friday and arrived today with the free shipping. Good deal if you are in a state where amazon saves you from sales tax.


Just picked one up today from Amazon too. With Prime Shipping, I hope to see the THD unit by this Thursday. No sales tax.


----------



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

scotte3 said:


> I checked my local Costco (Columbus OH) and they do not carry the TiVo HD. I was told that I can order online for $279. Was there some sort of coupon for $30 off, or was it an in-store special? Which Costco store did you purchase from?


I purchased my TiVo HD at the Costco in Fort Worth, TX. There was a sign on the TiVo HD display stating "$30.00 off at register" until I believe Feb 10th). The store is located:

5300 Overton Ridge Blvd
Fort Worth, Texas
76132
Phone Number: (817) 210-0003

You may want to call the store or the main Costco number and see if the deal is only at selected stores.


----------



## Kit_C (Oct 29, 1999)

I snagged the last Tivo HD at the Costco in Carmel Mountain Ranch (north county San Diego). Price as noted was $279 - $30. These seem to be out of stock at most Costcos in my area.

Kit
San Diego, CA


----------



## rturrentine (Jan 24, 2003)

I just picked mine up at Best Buy. They priced matched Circuit City's $269 price and then I got to use a $100 gift card plus $30 Best Buy reward dollars. I still got the $50 gift card as well. 

I think the cashier would have allowed me to use the new $50 card but another employee came over.

Another employee told me she just got a 20% off reward certificate in the mail. I didn't get one but if I do, I'll be going back!

So I paid $139 plus tax and have a $50 gift card.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looked for a friend at Costco in Hillsboro OR, they were out (no sale listed either). Glad I got mine a CC when I did


----------



## TobyG (Jul 9, 2007)

Just before Christmas, Amazon was running a voting promotion where people voted on a deal price between three items. Whichever price won was offered to a certain number of people who voted on that item at that price. The other items were offered at a lesser (but still significant) discount to x number of people that voted on that item, e.g. 100 or so people got a Wii for $79. Well, to make a long story short, I voted on the HD TiVo for $129. A Bluray player wound up winning that round, but I made the random drawing in the TiVo group and picked up my HD TiVo for $149 (free shipping).


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Anyone know current best deal?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

$179 for a refurb HD, $299 lifetime service (assuming you already have a Tivo) at tivo.com.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

I picked up a TiVoHD at Costco last month for $219.99. Only a few on the shelf at the time, so I presume they were clearing out inventory and may not carry this item in the future. I have not looked recently to see if they still sell the TiVoHD.


----------



## memn0ch (Nov 2, 2003)

I bought the refurb HD for $179 on Tivo.com a couple weeks ago, but ended up with a bad unit resulting in 2 RMA's before they sent me a brand new in-box unit.


----------



## Shelbrain (Aug 16, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> $179 for a refurb HD, $299 lifetime service (assuming you already have a Tivo) at tivo.com.


They won't honor this...it's $399 with the refurb'd unit, $299 lifetime is only with the brand new unit at $299


----------



## memn0ch (Nov 2, 2003)

You can get a 299 lifetime because of a MSD... It doesn't matter if you bought it new, refurbed or if it fell off the back of a truck.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

memn0ch said:


> You can get a 299 lifetime because of a MSD... It doesn't matter if you bought it new, refurbed or if it fell off the back of a truck.


Actually, I do not think you are correct. I was going to buy a refurbed THD, but the TiVo site specifically stated it was NOT eligible for MSD. This is the quote from the footnote on that page:
"Multi-service discount pricing does not apply to Web Specials."


----------



## memn0ch (Nov 2, 2003)

Well if I go into my account management, I have the option to purchase the MSD Lifetime for 4 of my 5 TiVos at $299 and that includes the refurb purchase made 3 weeks ago. The 'first' TiVo on the account however is not eligible.


----------



## marcelosomers (Aug 20, 2008)

I currently own a S2 Tivo with a 2 year service contract (1 year left on it). Has anyone had any luck with the TivoHD $179 web special without having to pay for new service? 

Alternatively, would Tivo give me the option to prepay my next year instead of sitting on my contract monthly at $13.99


----------



## roto (Dec 11, 2001)

I just got back from a nearby Best Buy, and they were selling Tivo HD units for $199. I didn't see this in their ad or website, so I'm not sure if it's an unadvertised nationwide deal or just a regional/local price, but I figure I'd pass the information along to anyone who may be interested.

--Todd


----------



## marcelosomers (Aug 20, 2008)

roto said:


> I just got back from a nearby Best Buy, and they were selling Tivo HD units for $199. I didn't see this in their ad or website, so I'm not sure if it's an unadvertised nationwide deal or just a regional/local price, but I figure I'd pass the information along to anyone who may be interested.
> 
> --Todd


Just called two Best Buys in the Dallas area (Denton, TX and Plano, TX) and both were still selling for $299. Todd, what area are you in?


----------



## roto (Dec 11, 2001)

marcelosomers said:


> Just called two Best Buys in the Dallas area (Denton, TX and Plano, TX) and both were still selling for $299. Todd, what area are you in?


Yeah, I guess I should have mentioned which store I saw this at. It was at the store at 86th and Lexington in Manhattan. Unfortunately I think it's a little out of your way. 

--Todd


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

V7Goose said:


> Actually, I do not think you are correct. I was going to buy a refurbed THD, but the TiVo site specifically stated it was NOT eligible for MSD. This is the quote from the footnote on that page:
> "Multi-service discount pricing does not apply to Web Specials."


Just yesterday i upgraded my refurbed HD tivo to lifetime. Just go to your account page on tivo.com and make the change to lifetime. I was even refunded the original $12.95 i paid for the first months subscription fee. That must be done within 30 days of the buy date of your new tivo.


----------



## pops_porter (Sep 27, 2005)

roto said:


> I just got back from a nearby Best Buy, and they were selling Tivo HD units for $199. I didn't see this in their ad or website, so I'm not sure if it's an unadvertised nationwide deal or just a regional/local price, but I figure I'd pass the information along to anyone who may be interested.
> 
> --Todd


This happened to be yesterday (Sat Aug 23) at a Best Buy in Oakdale, Minnesota! There's no price tag for the Tivo HD, I'm standing there talkign to people see if they will price match amazon.com ($251) and so they are looking for a floor manager. A guy comes back and says the lowest they can go is teh current price, $199, I said what, umm okay, grabbed it fully thinking it will ring up for $299 at the front desk. Well it rings up as $199, I use a 10% coupon I printed off the internet and in the end brand new Tivo HD for $179 it was the suprise of my day.

I thought it was just a local mistake, suprising this happend in two completely different places.


----------



## roto (Dec 11, 2001)

pops_porter said:


> This happened to be yesterday (Sat Aug 23) at a Best Buy in Oakdale, Minnesota! There's no price tag for the Tivo HD, I'm standing there talkign to people see if they will price match amazon.com ($251) and so they are looking for a floor manager. A guy comes back and says the lowest they can go is teh current price, $199, I said what, umm okay, grabbed it fully thinking it will ring up for $299 at the front desk. Well it rings up as $199, I use a 10% coupon I printed off the internet and in the end brand new Tivo HD for $179 it was the suprise of my day.
> 
> I thought it was just a local mistake, suprising this happend in two completely different places.


I definitely don't believe it is a mistake, as there was a printed price label below the display model clearly showing the $199 price with a $100 instant discount. The department manager was also not surprised by the price, as he had to price an open box unit for me that wasn't labeled. After seeing the $199 full price on the new ones, without hesitation he offered it to me for $150. Of course, I grabbed it. 

--Todd


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Refurb TiVo HDs are $160 on sellout.woot.com today.


----------



## alcar1481 (Jan 29, 2008)

For the next 24 hours, Sellout Woot (http://sellout.woot.com/) will have a refurbished TiVo HD for $159.99 + $5.00 for shipping and handling. I assume it will sell out fast.

I just bought one for my girlfriend, who has been suffering with her Charter Moxi Box for some time now...


----------



## AquaX (Mar 4, 2003)

Do these Woot TiVo HDs qualify for MSD? Can they get Lifetime on them?


----------



## marcelosomers (Aug 20, 2008)

AWESOME deal! This is exactly what I have been wanting so I can upgrade my Series 2. It even beats the Tivo.com web specials, and doesn't require you to order service.

I also used the coupon code "TAXSUCKS" and it saved me $5. I had to pay tax since I'm in Texas, although it refunded the shipping, not the full tax amount.


----------



## lofar (Mar 21, 2008)

AquaX said:


> Do these Woot TiVo HDs qualify for MSD? Can they get Lifetime on them?


Ditto, will these qualify for MSD? Seen a couple of threads but sounds like mostly speculation. Anyone have direct experience?


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

lofar said:


> Ditto, will these qualify for MSD? Seen a couple of threads but sounds like mostly speculation. Anyone have direct experience?


The $179.99 refurb I bought from woot.com in March did qualify for MSD. I just bought another one from woot.com and my assumption is that it will again.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I am going to replace my old and tired TiVo Series 2, I am looking forward to more HD content!!!


----------



## sherlocktk (Nov 9, 2007)

So If I get the sellout.woot deal, Can I transfer my 6.95 monthly plan to this unit off of my old series 2? Or do subscription transfers only work for like units?


----------



## lofar (Mar 21, 2008)

Scyber said:


> The $179.99 refurb I bought from woot.com in March did qualify for MSD. I just bought another one from woot.com and my assumption is that it will again.


Thank you, just bought two. Finally a TiVo owner, after speculating on it for months.

Last night our Cox branded PoS DVR crapped out in the closing ceremony of the olymipcs and would only show a black screen. My GF was pissed, and I got so mad I ripped the thing out and threw it on the floor (and if it wasn't broken then it really is now). Kind of funny only hours later this went up on a woot site, so i've taken it all as a sign to buy a TiVo finally! Just wish woot shipped faster...


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

murraymh said:


> Just yesterday i upgraded my refurbed HD tivo to lifetime. Just go to your account page on tivo.com and make the change to lifetime. I was even refunded the original $12.95 i paid for the first months subscription fee. That must be done within 30 days of the buy date of your new tivo.


I know its possible to switch to a lifetime subscription on the website, which is what it sounds like you did. However, when you purchased the lifetime subscription for the refurbd Tivo HD, did you receive the multi-service discount price of $299 or did you have to pay $399? Thanks in advance.


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

c monkey said:


> I know its possible to switch to a lifetime subscription on the website, which is what it sounds like you did. However, when you purchased the lifetime subscription for the refurbd Tivo HD, did you receive the multi-service discount price of $299 or did you have to pay $399? Thanks in advance.


sorry i should have been more clear...I got the lifetime for $299, the MSD price since I already had a series 2 activated - which I'm now going to ebay...hi def rules


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it worth it to still get the Series 3? It's the top of the line and better than the regular THD right?


----------



## dtremit (Mar 17, 2002)

Just to confirm the Best Buy $199 price, I bought one today. After seeing this thread, I went and asked the salesman to check the price on the TiVo. It rang up as $299. He checked other stores, and lo and behold, two stores in the Boston area listed it at $199. (Specifically, those were Framingham and South Bay, if anyone cares.) Based on that, they were able to price match it to $199 for me, but the 10% coupon wasn't accepted after the match.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

dtremit said:


> Just to confirm the Best Buy $199 price, I bought one today. After seeing this thread, I went and asked the salesman to check the price on the TiVo. It rang up as $299. He checked other stores, and lo and behold, two stores in the Boston area listed it at $199. (Specifically, those were Framingham and South Bay, if anyone cares.) Based on that, they were able to price match it to $199 for me, but the 10% coupon wasn't accepted after the match.


I was just at BB, and since I was there I had the clerk run a check. He checked Texas (where I am), Arkansas, and Lousiana, and no stores in any of those states had it for $199. Bummer for the Gulf Coast.


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

I just purchased a new Tivo HD (still in the box) for $190 off of the classified website, craigslist.com; each city or region has a craigslist.com classifieds so its worth looking into. The only thing is you have to meet up with a person to make the exchange; some people accept paypal but you run the risks of running into scams like that so I prefer to deal with a person directly.
Some guy was originally selling the Tivo HD for $250 but then he dropped it to $200 and I gave him $190. I tried it out and met with the person to ensure it worked. Also, tomorrow morning I will buy a Tivo wireless adapter for $25 off of craigslist.com listing. I had to wait a few days for the right offer on these two items but well worth the wait: street price, no taxes, and no shipping. I just hope they work for a long time as I have no warranty. 

Its worth a shot and you have to keep checking regularly to find a deal. Now I'm ready for football season!! Thanks to everyone here who gave advice on my Tivo HD search.


----------



## RhoXS (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, here is what appears to be the facts associated with the Best Buy price of $200 for a Tivo HD DVR.

My wife and I are currently on a 3000 mile road trip. With nothing much to do in the car today, and a lot of time available, we did some research using the data base in a full featured GPS and a cell phone with internet access. We ended up stopping at a Best Buy in Georgia and buying one at the $200 price.

In Summary this is what we learned:

-Best Buy is organized in large geographical districts
-Some districts sell the Tivo HD DVR with an instant $100 rebate and others do not.
-It appears the south east and Gulf states do not offer the rebate. The district that includes Massachusetts does offer the rebate. We do not know about other Best Buy districts.
-Individual Best Buy districts have local sales policies that do not apply to other districts.
-A store manager can allow his store to sell the Tivo HD DVR with the rebate

Briefly, we called Best Buys along our route (ya gotta love a full feature GPS). None offered the $100 dollar instant rebate but at least one store acknowledged/verified it was available in other Best Buy Districts. One of the posts above indicated that at least two stores in the Massachusetts area offered the rebate. My wife had the idea of calling a store in Ma and verifying the rebate was available. We randomly picked a store and did indeed verify the rebate is available (at least in the district that includes Ma). We also got the Best Buy store number and the name of the person we spoke to.

We stopped at a Best Buy store along our route. Initially, they were unwilling to sell it at $200. We presented them with the Best Buy store (not telephone) number that we verified and knew would sell it at $200. A manager was consulted and, after some discussion, ultimately made the decision to give us the $100 instant rebate. They were very nice about it but it was quite clear the $100 rebate was not the policy of the local Best Buy district and the decision to allow it was strictly at the discretion of the manager. 

Some Best Buy districts offer the rebate, some don't, and those that don't do not have to honor district specific policies of foriegn districts. Having the facts from our homework, specifically the store number of a store verified to offer the rebate, seemed to help a lot. The ultimate decision is in the hands of a manager, so be nice.


----------



## rtduke (Aug 27, 2008)

I just bought a Tivo HD at the Best Buy in Framingham MA for $200. It is not in the advertisements, or on the web, but the sign on the display says $200, and there was no hassle at the checkout.


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

rtduke said:


> I just bought a Tivo HD at the Best Buy in Framingham MA for $200. It is not in the advertisements, or on the web, but the sign on the display says $200, and there was no hassle at the checkout.


I am at the store in Avon CT right now and it is coming up $299. Were there any coupons or anything like that?


----------



## aarong50 (Jul 3, 2007)

Columbus OH still selling for $300


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

So after trying to call the Framingham store for an hour, and them not answering, I was told by the store mangler that they could not match anyway and I wasted my time.

Thanks.

F you, BB. I'm done giving them my money.


----------



## rtduke (Aug 27, 2008)

No, the price tag below the pile of boxes was marked $200(or $199.99....) No coupon, no instant rebate, no fuss. It must be only in certain markets, or in certain stores. Odd.


----------



## Jrannosaurus Tex (Sep 3, 2008)

Picked up a new Tivo HD at Costco this evening. They were marked down to $219. They had 10 left at the Fort Worth Overton Ridge warehouse.

First HD Tivo for me. Started out with a Series 1. Still running an old Series 2.

Finally gave up on the FIOS DVR.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

according to a magnolia salesman here, the Tivo price of $199 is a test to see if the pricing of the boxes is what is hurting Tivo sales. Some districts, as previously pointed out, are doing this test, and some are not. With the invasion of cable co dvrs, Tivo is trying this out.

I don't know if you really can be mad at best buy, but if they don't want to honor it, mention politely that you don't mind picking it up at (fill in the blank with local competitor) but would prefer to get it here. I am sure you can work some magic with kindness...


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

EVizzle said:


> according to a magnolia salesman here, the Tivo price of $199 is a test to see if the pricing of the boxes is what is hurting Tivo sales. Some districts, as previously pointed out, are doing this test, and some are not. With the invasion of cable co dvrs, Tivo is trying this out.
> 
> I don't know if you really can be mad at best buy, but if they don't want to honor it, mention politely that you don't mind picking it up at (fill in the blank with local competitor) but would prefer to get it here. I am sure you can work some magic with kindness...


Tried it. I am in retail so I pushed all the right buttons. No go.

I can absolutely attest that the pricing is what is hurting TiVo sales. I am a hardcore technodork and I LOVE TiVo, but my jumping in price is $200. I know it is what is holding a lot of people back.


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

brywalker said:


> Tried it. I am in retail so I pushed all the right buttons. No go.
> 
> I can absolutely attest that the pricing is what is hurting TiVo sales. I am a hardcore technodork and I LOVE TiVo, but my jumping in price is $200. I know it is what is holding a lot of people back.


If the price was anywhere from $120 - $99 I would dump my Series 2 in a heart beat. I know it's a long shot, although I did purchase my Series 2 two years ago for $49.99.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Burrens said:


> If the price was anywhere from $120 - $99 I would dump my Series 2 in a heart beat. I know it's a long shot, although I did purchase my Series 2 two years ago for $49.99.


It seems to me that it's getting about time for a price drop and the intro of a model with a larger hard drive. How about $299 for a larger model and $149 for the current model?

Of course, as a potential customer of course I'd like to see the price lower . . .


----------



## RhoXS (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone called a store in a Best Buy district that is known to sell the HD DVD at $200.00 (e.g. Massachusetts), buy it over the phone with a credit card, and see if they will let you pick it up at another Best Buy store (possibly a few thousand miles away)? A long shot but it might work. We were going to try this approach if we were not successful just buying it locally at the $200 price. Some time ago I purchased something for a family member that lived in Indiana. I went into a local Circuit City in south Florida, purchased the item, and they allowed it to be picked up at a Circuit City store in Indiana. This approach really would not be any different.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

RhoXS said:


> This approach really would not be any different.


Well, other than the "going into the store" part. That might make a difference in their mind.


----------



## Idaholion (Sep 17, 2007)

Just made a call to my local BestBuy in Salt Lake City, he said the $100 rebate is being offered "At least until Saturday"
Now I am faced with a hard choice. My Series 2 works great, but I was just forced, kicking and screaming, into getting digital cable in order to keep getting HBO. They used to offer HBO as basic cable perk on Channel 6, but they dropped it, and now to get it, I had to go digital. So, channels 1-99 work on my 2 tuner series 2, but the upper channels have to go through the cable box (only one channel at a time, since I have to use the cable tuner to access those channels). If I spend the $199, I get dual tuner capabilities with the upper channels as well, but I have read true horror stories about the cable card issues, and getting them to work right. As long as the HD unit was $300, I talked myself out of taking the risk, but $200? Gotta decide again


----------



## grantsa4 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just tried a Best Buy in Naperville, IL and it was 299.99


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

DrewTivo said:


> It seems to me that it's getting about time for a price drop and the intro of a model with a larger hard drive. How about $299 for a larger model and $149 for the current model?
> 
> Of course, as a potential customer of course I'd like to see the price lower . . .


How about $599:

https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetails.do?boxName=tivohdxl&boxsku=R65800


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

jlb said:


> How about $599:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetails.do?boxName=tivohdxl&boxsku=R65800


Of course, as a potential customer of course I'd like to see the price lower.



(I'm sure the debate will rage, but relative to the price of the regular TivoHD, it seems a bit high--storage capacity isn't that expensive, and Glo isn't either). That said, I'd still probably buy it instead of the low capacity plus DVR expanders.


----------



## dtremit (Mar 17, 2002)

brywalker said:


> So after trying to call the Framingham store for an hour, and them not answering, I was told by the store mangler that they could not match anyway and I wasted my time.


The store I bought from (Everett) didn't have to call -- they just pulled up a screen on their computer showing the selling price at all the other BBs in the area.

That said, Circuit City should theoretically match them, too.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Idaholion said:


> Just made a call to my local BestBuy in Salt Lake City, he said the $100 rebate is being offered "At least until Saturday"
> Now I am faced with a hard choice. My Series 2 works great, but I was just forced, kicking and screaming, into getting digital cable in order to keep getting HBO. They used to offer HBO as basic cable perk on Channel 6, but they dropped it, and now to get it, I had to go digital. So, channels 1-99 work on my 2 tuner series 2, but the upper channels have to go through the cable box (only one channel at a time, since I have to use the cable tuner to access those channels). If I spend the $199, I get dual tuner capabilities with the upper channels as well, but I have read true horror stories about the cable card issues, and getting them to work right. As long as the HD unit was $300, I talked myself out of taking the risk, but $200? Gotta decide again


Dual tuner for all channels is a big plus. HD is a bigger plus. Remember that people come here to voice their frustration and share problems. I'd have to say that the majority of CableCARD users have a relatively painless experience - no data to support that statement but I think it's a pretty safe assumption.

Your choice, of course. You have 30 days to back out if things don't pan out, however, so I don't see a reason to not jump in - especially at $200.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Aaargh. I've been planning to purchase a second HD box sometime soon. It's not time-critical, so I've just been waiting for the right deal to come along. Lately Amazon has been lowering their price on the HD box on an almost daily basis. As of yesterday, it was down to $236. That was good enough for me, and I was going to pull the trigger on the purchase, but one thing led to another and I didn't get around to it yesterday. So I get on Amazon this morning to place the order, and overnight they raised the price up to $267! Not only did I miss the dip (many of them), that's the worst price Amazon has had in months! Aaargh.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> As of yesterday, it was down to $236. That was good enough for me, and I was going to pull the trigger on the purchase, but one thing led to another and I didn't get around to it yesterday. So I get on Amazon this morning to place the order, and overnight they raised the price up to $267! Not only did I miss the dip (many of them), that's the worst price Amazon has had in months! Aaargh.



I'm seeing it for $234.70 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD65216...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1221850395&sr=8-1


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

They just lowered it back to the lower price.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Thanks, guys. Since looking this morning and seeing the higher price, I hadn't gone back in.


----------



## SnarkyTart (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for the amazon heads up! 

I had one in my shopping cart late last night at $234.70. I left it there for about 10 minutes to answer a phone call. When I came back to pull the trigger on it, the price had changed to $267.14! I emailed amazon cs, and they wouldn't honor the price that was in my shopping cart. Hosers. I just jumped on the newly-lowered price, and as an amazon prime customer I get free 2-day shipping. Finally! I'm getting a new HDTV in two weeks and now I'll have a spiffy new TIVO HD to go with. I'm so excited, YAY!


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

SnarkyTart said:


> Thank you for the amazon heads up!
> 
> I had one in my shopping cart late last night at $234.70. I left it there for about 10 minutes to answer a phone call. When I came back to pull the trigger on it, the price had changed to $267.14! I emailed amazon cs, and they wouldn't honor the price that was in my shopping cart. Hosers. I just jumped on the newly-lowered price, and as an amazon prime customer I get free 2-day shipping. Finally! I'm getting a new HDTV in two weeks and now I'll have a spiffy new TIVO HD to go with. I'm so excited, YAY!


I'll say again, Amazon's constant yoyoing of price on Tivo is very annoying. especially the 74c drops followed by 86c increases.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DrewTivo said:


> I'll say again, Amazon's constant yoyoing of price on Tivo is very annoying. especially the 74c drops followed by 86c increases.


I've enjoyed it lately, only because almost all the adjustments have been decreases, but in general I agree. It is astonishing how often they adjust the price of the box.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Keep an eye out for promo deals bundled with other items on Amazon too.

I picked up my second Tivo HD 2 weeks ago for only $99 by purchasing my new Samsung HD tv from Amazon in a bundle deal.


----------



## arohli (May 27, 2007)

If I were to purchase the one from Amazon for $234, can I still get the MSD Lifetime subscription for $299 through Tivo...or will I have to pay the $399? 

Thanks for your help...I'd love to order one today, if possible!


----------



## perplexed (Dec 13, 2002)

Purchased my Tivo HD from Amazon this week for ~$234 if I recall correctly. I was happy with the price.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

arohli said:


> If I were to purchase the one from Amazon for $234, can I still get the MSD Lifetime subscription for $299 through Tivo...or will I have to pay the $399?
> 
> Thanks for your help...I'd love to order one today, if possible!


Yes. I did (well, price may have been $235.16). I hooked it up at home and then added lifetime through the website for $299. That assumes you already have a subscribed Tivo, of course.


----------



## arohli (May 27, 2007)

DrewTivo said:


> Yes. I did (well, price may have been $235.16). I hooked it up at home and then added lifetime through the website for $299. That assumes you already have a subscribed Tivo, of course.


Thanks Drew! Off to order one now! I appreciate the info.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> I've enjoyed it lately, only because almost all the adjustments have been decreases, but in general I agree. It is astonishing how often they adjust the price of the box.


Heh, I went ahead and ordered this afternoon, and it's already dropped another 69 cents.


----------



## sleedawg (Nov 20, 2007)

So... I don't know if this will work anymore, but thought I'd mention it for those thinking of "upgrading" to a HD unit.

When I was canceling my S2 and DT when they expired after their 1 year extensions when I moved over my lifetime service to the S3 and HD earlier this year... they offered a new HD unit (not refurb) for $199 if I continued with the Tivo service. I already had 3 S3/HD units on lifetime, so I didn't need it. So, if you're willing to play bluff with Tivo on your current month to month service... you could probably upgrade your old equipment for a new HD for $199. Not sure if they're still offering this... but it's worth a shot.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

sleedawg said:


> So... I don't know if this will work anymore, but thought I'd mention it for those thinking of "upgrading" to a HD unit.
> 
> When I was canceling my S2 and DT when they expired after their 1 year extensions when I moved over my lifetime service to the S3 and HD earlier this year... they offered a new HD unit (not refurb) for $199 if I continued with the Tivo service. I already had 3 S3/HD units on lifetime, so I didn't need it. So, if you're willing to play bluff with Tivo on your current month to month service... you could probably upgrade your old equipment for a new HD for $199. Not sure if they're still offering this... but it's worth a shot.


Hmm. I may try that out. I have an S2 about to end the 1 year contract and another on MSD. I'll be canceling the 1-year contract, so maybe I can wangle an HD out of them and put it on the MSD account.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Amazon down to $229 now. I bought my first HD from them a few months back at $221. So if anyone is watching it drop and wondering when to jump in, it may go further.


----------



## gowell (Jan 15, 2008)

No current rebate promotion offered on the Tivo HD. Does anyone know if such promotion is coming out soon?


----------



## phetish (Jan 29, 2005)

$179 for a S3 refurb from Tivo.com isn't bad... got me to buy...


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

If you go on craigslist you can find them as low as 80 to 150. I actually saw two, one in denver and the other in austin.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

eyelovemychevy said:


> If you go on craigslist you can find them as low as 80 to 150. I actually saw two, one in denver and the other in austin.


How do you do a national search? I can only figure out how to do them city-by-city.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

You can't. That would be a good feature though. Craigslist is only supposed to be local like the pennysaver or classified ads. But I've bought things on there from different states. It's fine as long a you pay through paypal. I just look in the major cities. Sometimes I get lucky. You can also do a search through google. Add craigslist to what ever you're looking for. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## stevevt (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.searchallcraigs.com works, although the listings can be somewhat dated.

http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Search_Every_Craigslist_Site_at_Once is more effective but also more complicated.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats awesome.


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure if THIS one is any better to use than the others, but I present it here for your collective consideration.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

This brings up a question, how hard is it to convert a pre-owned Tivo to another account?


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

Not hard at all. Just make a call to tivo and boom it's transfered. You just have to get a hold of them. Usually the wait time to talk to someone is 10 min. If it's not activated then you can do it online. All you need is the serial number.


----------



## ragnrok23 (Sep 18, 2007)

Microsoft live is doing the 30% cash back again. I just the THX series 3 for $220 shiped after the $78 cash back from ebay


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

stevevt said:


> http://www.searchallcraigs.com works, although the listings can be somewhat dated.
> 
> http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Search_Every_Craigslist_Site_at_Once is more effective but also more complicated.


I use Crazed List and it's great because you can save the areas and search you want.

Be careful with remote purchases via Paypal - there are plenty of scammers and without a ratings system a la Fleabay, you can get taken quite easily with no recourse. That's why craigslist is 'supposed' to be for local transactions only.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

phetish said:


> $179 for a S3 refurb from Tivo.com isn't bad... got me to buy...


I don't see this deal, but I do see $179 for refurb Tivo HD


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> I don't see this deal, but I do see $179 for refurb Tivo HD


I think thats the one their talking about. A Tivo HD is a series 3


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

eyelovemychevy said:


> I think thats the one their talking about. A Tivo HD is a series 3


Well, not really, but I'll leave it at that!


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivodvrmicrosites/tivo_hd.html#specifications

All I know it's definitely not a series 2 and there isn't a series 4.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

eyelovemychevy said:


> https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivodvrmicrosites/tivo_hd.html#specifications
> 
> All I know it's definitely not a series 2 and there isn't a series 4.


There were many models of the Series 2, they just did not have names, we all call them by the model number or the first 3 digits of the Service number (like a 140 TiVo or a 540 TiVo etc). TiVo started with the Series 3 without a name, there was only one model so no problem, now TiVo has three models of the Series 3 two that have names (TiVo-HD and TiVo-HDXL). This does confuse many people but all the HD TiVos so far are on the Series 3 platform as shown in the system information screen. A TiVo-HD is a Series 3 with different spec than the original Series 3 (648).


----------



## ferky1 (May 2, 2002)

To get back on topic, what's with Amazon's pricing? I added a Tivo HD to my shopping cart 3 days ago at about $249. Since then there have been roughly 10 price reductions, for a grand total of less than $5!! Now it's being offered at $244 and change. Why do they keep repricing it for pennies? I'm moving in 3 weeks and would like the unit by then, but I can't pull the trigger so long as there is a possibility that the price will keep going down.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ferky1 said:


> To get back on topic, what's with Amazon's pricing? I added a Tivo HD to my shopping cart 3 days ago at about $249. Since then there have been roughly 10 price reductions, for a grand total of less than $5!! Now it's being offered at $244 and change. Why do they keep repricing it for pennies? I'm moving in 3 weeks and would like the unit by then, but I can't pull the trigger so long as there is a possibility that the price will keep going down.


Amazon uses automatic tools to control the price, which can result in what you are seeing.

If the distributor price is slipping or if there are a couple of different distributors that supply Amazon it can result in the type of little price adjustments you are seeing.

I can assure you that there's not some guy sitting at a desk in Seattle with a red marker and a computer making those changes.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Go to Live Search by MS at http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=tivo+hd&go=&form=QBLH and you can purchase any fixed price TiVo on E-Bay with 30% off up to a max of $200. It will take two months for you to get you rebate but if you can find what you want is seems like a great deal. You can also purchase any fixed price item on E-Bay for that rebate.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> Go to Live Search by MS at http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=tivo+hd&go=&form=QBLH and you can purchase any fixed price TiVo on E-Bay with 30% off up to a max of $200. It will take two months for you to get you rebate but if you can find what you want is seems like a great deal. You can also purchase any fixed price item on E-Bay for that rebate.


This would be an even better deal if there were more buy-it-now sellers out there for the Tivo HD on eBay.

Unfortunately nearly all are now at the $299 price (probably because of this Live Search rebate) ... at that point you are probably just better off getting the unit from Amazon for $240 with free shipping and a real warranty.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

ferky1 said:


> To get back on topic, what's with Amazon's pricing? I added a Tivo HD to my shopping cart 3 days ago at about $249. Since then there have been roughly 10 price reductions, for a grand total of less than $5!! Now it's being offered at $244 and change. Why do they keep repricing it for pennies? I'm moving in 3 weeks and would like the unit by then, but I can't pull the trigger so long as there is a possibility that the price will keep going down.


Not saying the past will predict the future, but I bought my first HD box earlier this summer at $221. Right after that it bounced back up to $250. I bought my second a few weeks ago at $230, and it slipped into the high $20's before jumping back over $250. Based on those data points, the current price has room to fall still.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> This would be an even better deal if there were more buy-it-now sellers out there for the Tivo HD on eBay.
> 
> Unfortunately nearly all are now at the $299 price (probably because of this Live Search rebate) ... at that point you are probably just better off getting the unit from Amazon for $240 with free shipping and a real warranty.


If anything you can purchase lifetime service with the cash back.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

eyelovemychevy said:


> If anything you can purchase lifetime service with the cash back.


That's not a terrible idea but I'm just not interested in lifetime service. SDV is being tested in my area and it's just a matter of time before Comcrap deploys it to us.

I am interested in a Tivo + one year service with the multi-box discount so that I can sell the unit later if/when SDV becomes a problem and/or a Tru-2-Way Tivo becomes available. So it seems as though the best option for me is to camp out until Amazon hits around $220 again and go with that.

The refurb at $179 isn't a bad deal but I was told that you cannot buy that and get the $99 per year price on the service.

It also wouldn't surprise me if Tivo lowered the price on the HD to $199 for the holidays in order to spur more sales. This is now the only box they are making and economies of scale should really be pushing the cost down for them to make it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> That's not a terrible idea but I'm just not interested in lifetime service. SDV is being tested in my area and it's just a matter of time before Comcrap deploys it to us.
> 
> I am interested in a Tivo + one year service with the multi-box discount so that I can sell the unit later if/when SDV becomes a problem and/or a Tru-2-Way Tivo becomes available. So it seems as though the best option for me is to camp out until Amazon hits around $220 again and go with that.
> 
> ...


They now have the TiVo-HDXL also at $599


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> They now have the TiVo-HDXL also at $599


I'm pretty comfortable doing hard drive upgrades on my own Tivo boxes so Tivo HDXL doesn't do much for me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> I'm pretty comfortable doing hard drive upgrades on my own Tivo boxes so Tivo HDXL doesn't do much for me.


I was referring to your statement that the TiVo-HD was the only box TiVo is now making.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> I was referring to your statement that the TiVo-HD was the only box TiVo is now making.


Well, they are exactly the same box other than hard drive and remote control.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> Well, they are exactly the same box other than hard drive and remote control.


Aw come on it also has THX, HDMI cable, Digital audio output RCA jack, different model number 658, I know that that not a big difference but is sure sounds like another choice of TiVo. The main board has to have some differences with the 652.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> Aw come on it also has THX, HDMI cable, Digital audio output RCA jack, different model number 658, I know that that not a big difference but is sure sounds like another choice of TiVo. The main board has to have some differences with the 652.


The box has already been opened up and in fact the motherboard is the same. The reason that the 652 has THX certification is because Tivo spent the money to send it to THX labs to get it certified. This just proves that the cheap Tivo HD is also THX certified since the mainboard is the same.

The only REAL difference between these units is hard drive size and remote control (you can get an HDMI cable for $3 from monoprice.com). As I use Harmony remotes in all my rooms the better remote is meaningless to me, and I can buy a 1TB drive for about $109 taking the storage to the moon if I want more space than the HD ships with. I already upgraded the storage in my 1st Tivo HD to 500GB and it took about 30 minutes to accomplish including disassembly time.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> The box has already been opened up and in fact the motherboard is the same. The reason that the 652 has THX certification is because Tivo spent the money to send it to THX labs to get it certified. This just proves that the cheap Tivo HD is also THX certified since the mainboard is the same.
> 
> The only REAL difference between these units is hard drive size and remote control (you can get an HDMI cable for $3 from monoprice.com). As I use Harmony remotes in all my rooms the better remote is meaningless to me, and I can buy a 1TB drive for about $109 taking the storage to the moon if I want more space than the HD ships with. I already upgraded the storage in my 1st Tivo HD to 500GB and it took about 30 minutes to accomplish including disassembly time.


The Digital audio jack is an addition that must make some change on the main board, they may look the same to your eyes, I don't have a XL so I am only guessing unless the 652 has a plug for the audio digital jack built in allready.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

C'mon man, give it up. Everything jmpage2 said is true, so you can build an XL equivalent for about $300 sans remote (assuming purchase of a $179 refurb from tivo.com).


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The motherboard can be the same and have the headers for the port you are referring to even if the port is not there on one version of the device. Maybe Megazone will pipe in and settle this as I'm pretty sure the boxes are based on the same motherboard.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> C'mon man, give it up. Everything jmpage2 said is true, so you can build an XL equivalent for about $300 sans remote (assuming purchase of a $179 refurb from tivo.com).


We started this by jmpage2 implying that TiVo had only one model of the Series 3 in current production, my point was that TiVo had two models of the Series 3 in production, I was not tyring to imply that people on this form could not turn a 652 TiVo-HD into a almost TiVo-HDXL, maybe even be able to add the audio RCA jack or not care about that jack. For the average non form member person TiVo has two different models of the Series 3 that they are currently offering. Few non TiVo owners are going to walk into say Best Buy see both models for sale (assuming BB sells both models) and say wow! let purchase the less expensive 652 and try to go out and upgrade it with a glo-remote, bigger hard drive and HDMI cable, and that THX certification is bull (I agree with that) and i don't need a digital audio RCA jack, I will just use the optical audio output connector. (Many people on this form said that the THX on the original Series 3 was very important to them because they had a high grade surround sound system and thought that with THX you got a better picture and better sound, I went against that and many people shot me down telling me there was a difference having THX, I have no personal knowledge about what the THX difference could be in a digital recording system as most of the quality of the picture and sound comes from the Cable co transmission standard and program producer, and the sound and HDTV system in your home)
Just my point of view


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

At the end of the day there is really only one model of Tivo in production right now. There are just two SKUs of this. One with a larger hard drive, different remote, etc. From the perspective of the factory it's really still just one model.

The point I was originally trying to make before we got into this argument is that Tivo being down to essentially one model means that there is room for further price cutting this holiday season. I wouldn't be surprised to see a cut of the Tivo HD down to a $199 price point before Xmas and then a new upper end model being made available sometime in the first half of 2009.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

To get this thread back on track, can someone let me know if I buy the refurb'd Tivo HD from Tivo directly and sign up for the $129 1-year service if I can then get the $99 per year pricing later on as a 2nd Tivo discount?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone?

I already have a Tivo and if I add a 2nd one I would want to get the multi-unit discount, even if I didn't get it in the first year because the unit was a refurb.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

Just call tivo and ask. Maybe if you do it over the phone they might give you MSD the first year,


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

eyelovemychevy said:


> Just call tivo and ask. Maybe if you do it over the phone they might give you MSD the first year,


I did call and was told that they could not give me the $99 MSD if I bought the refurb as it was considered a "double dip".

The question I did not ask them is if I could get the $99 discount on subsequent years, which would still make the deal worth going for.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I already have a Tivo and if I add a 2nd one I would want to get the multi-unit discount, even if I didn't get it in the first year because the unit was a refurb.


I should think so. Is your other unit lifetimed? Because otherwise you could just switch the contracts on each.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

I would think you would be able to, just as long as you have it cancelled for a day or two after it ends. Just like if you buy one from ebay. You don't know it's refurbished or not. And other sites like woot were selling refurbished ones also. Unless they are marked with the serial number as refurbished then everytime you get service it would make you pay full price for service, but just to make sure I would call and ask. It never hurts.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> To get this thread back on track, can someone let me know if I buy the refurb'd Tivo HD from Tivo directly and sign up for the $129 1-year service if I can then get the $99 per year pricing later on as a 2nd Tivo discount?


YES

After the first year just disconnect your TiVo from the phone/Internet than cancel the TiVo service. You will have from 7 to 9 days of normal operation of your TiVo and you can activate the TiVo as a new activation (do not use re-activation) after a few days at whatever MSD price TiVo has at that time. Then re-connect the TiVo and you will be all set.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

eyelovemychevy said:


> I would think you would be able to, just as long as you have it cancelled for a day or two after it ends. Just like if you buy one from ebay. You don't know it's refurbished or not. And other sites like woot were selling refurbished ones also. Unless they are marked with the serial number as refurbished then everytime you get service it would make you pay full price for service, but just to make sure I would call and ask. It never hurts.


refurbished TiVo-HDs do have a special service number but that does not matter, unless you purchase the TiVo from TiVo itself you can activate the unit at the MSD price. If you purchase from TiVo inc the TiVo-HD will come already with non MSD activation for at least one year.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> YES
> 
> After the first year just disconnect your TiVo from the phone/Internet than cancel the TiVo service. You will have from 7 to 9 days of normal operation of your TiVo and you can activate the TiVo as a new activation (do not use re-activation) after a few days at whatever MSD price TiVo has at that time. Then re-connect the TiVo and you will be all set.


Thanks!

With $15 cash back from fatwallet when buying direct from Tivo on a box + activation it seems as though this will be the best way to go unless I can talk a CSR into giving me the refurbished unit with the MSD pricing on the service.


----------



## kookmyers (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the best deal out there i the new series 3 (old model, 250GB) that i am trying to get rid of in san diego....I wish i could advertise it here.


----------

